# Kaouthia morphs



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Planning on getting my first DWA snake next year and thought I'd ask here if anyone is breeding any Kaouthia morphs this year or next year?

Particularly interested in albino, sulphan and leucistic. 

Not looking to buy yet just trying to make some contacts for the future.

:2thumb:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't know about morphs but Hamm has a hot room that always has Kaouthia and Naja. There'll certainly be breeders in Europe I'd think.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Venomland*

Venomland reptile forum would be worth a visit IMO.


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

Kelfezond said:


> Planning on getting my first DWA snake next year and thought I'd ask here if anyone is breeding any Kaouthia morphs this year or next year?
> 
> Particularly interested in albino, sulphan and leucistic.
> 
> ...


Give me a shout when you are ready. I will have what you need.

Thanks

Alex.


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

House of Venom said:


> Give me a shout when you are ready. I will have what you need.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex.


Will do Alex think I've got you on my FB anyway will be looking into getting one around September 2014 :-D

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I produce quite a few different colour variations of kaouthia most years - normals, suphans, banded het. suphans, amel suphans, orange pastels, granites, golds.


----------

